# Ruidos en salida de audio en panel frontal de pc



## santiago61 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hola que tal comunidad!...les paso a comentar que tengo un problema con la pc...resulta que conecte los cables del panel frontal de audio a la onboard y casi perfecto...digo casi por que se escuchan unos ruidos (interferencias) cuando el disco duro esta a full,cuando muevo el raton, cuando hago un click etc...estuve averiguando por san google y se debe a que la placa del panel frontal tiene los GND del auido y de los UsB juntos en la misma pista...podre solucionarlo separar ambas tierras con un capacitor? es decir con un cap ceramico de 100nF por ejemplo? el ruido es insoportable y mas al tener conectados los auriculares.

PD: al conectar los auriculares a la placa madre propiamente dicha el sonido es limpio el problema es en el panel frontal.

Desde ya agradezco su ayuda...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 11, 2013)

santiago61 saludos, amigo eso no es por los GND de la usb y del audio unidos, es por el tipo de conector de audio y chip de audio es decir la foto que muestras es AC97 modelo viejo y si no estoy mal el audio de tu motherboard es HDaudio y no sirve esa tarjetica con AC97.
Yo desarrolle la forma de comvertir AC97 a HDaudio, pero no se si tu tengas conocimientos de electronica y heramientas como cautin y un multimetro y no he visto en el foro si hay alguien interezado en esta solucion esto te lo pregunto sin el animo de ofender, sino que si abro un tema con el titulo (convertir AC97 a HDaudio) haya gente interezada mas si tu lo vas a realizar con gusto amigo abro el tema en unos dias ya que es algo sencillo de realizar.


----------



## analogico (Jun 11, 2013)

revisa en tu bios si tienes esta opcion


----------



## santiago61 (Jun 12, 2013)

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> santiago61 saludos, amigo eso no es por los GND de la usb y del audio unidos, es por el tipo de conector de audio y chip de audio es decir la foto que muestras es AC97 modelo viejo y si no estoy mal el audio de tu motherboard es HDaudio y no sirve esa tarjetica con AC97.
> Yo desarrolle la forma de comvertir AC97 a HDaudio, pero no se si tu tengas conocimientos de electronica y heramientas como cautin y un multimetro y no he visto en el foro si hay alguien interezado en esta solucion esto te lo pregunto sin el animo de ofender, sino que si abro un tema con el titulo (convertir AC97 a HDaudio) haya gente interezada mas si tu lo vas a realizar con gusto amigo abro el tema en unos dias ya que es algo sencillo de realizar.


Hola Eduardo ...gracias por responder...seria muy interesante que compartieras la manera de convertir AC97 a HDaudio, ya que mucha gente como yo yiene ese problemilla...con respecto a mis conocimientos algo me defiendo...he armado amplificadores y fuentes switching y otros circuitos con exito gracias a la ayuda de esta gran comunidad; asi que si tu sabes la manera de solucionar el problema abre el tema estariamos agradecidos... Saludos

PD: ANALOGICO no he encontrado la opcion en la bios...


----------



## djwash (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola, fijate que en el programa que configura el audio, que esta al lado de la hora si es que lo tienes instalado, si tienes el WDM de Windows, instala el programa del fabricante de tu mother es mejor que el de Windows en ciertos casos...

En mi mother, en el programa hay una opcion para elegir el tipo de conector que tienes, si el AC97 o el HDAudio, es una funcion propia del programa, en mi caso el Administrador de sonido Realtek HD...

Ademas mi gabinete tiene conector doble, los dos en el mismo cable, el HDAudio y el AC97...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 21, 2013)

santiago61 saludos, compañero lo prometido es deuda ya monte el tema Convertir panel frontal AC97 a HD audio.


----------



## walter leonardo (Jun 22, 2013)

Amigos ami me paso lo mismo y lo acabo de solucionar separando la masa (GND) del USB y la del audio y se elimino el ruido y las interferencias. Pero tambien estaria bueno agregarle los interruptores de detecccion de hembra (nose si con esto mejorara el sonido(HD) o sera lo mismo, no lo probe) para que el que quiere usar 2 auriculares en la parte frontal o 2 microfonos o 2 entradas de audio etc. 
Yo los uso sin deteccion de hembra por defecto porque solo los uso como auricular y microfono. Para lo demas lo conecto atras, pero estaria bueno ponerle esos interruptores algun dia, me gusto.


----------

